# Holiday avatars...



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

see my last post in the thread.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sure....when the hell ya starting?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

from now tell the first of the year.

last year I had Santa with a bottle of JD in one hand, in the other he had a fried chicken leg...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I call it Blue balls


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Here's a Christmas avatar... I call it "Holy Jesus!"


I would have thought mine was more of your style :laugh:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Here's a Christmas avatar... I call it "Holy Jesus!"


I would have thought mine was more of your style :laugh:
[/quote]

Damn close second... i'll give ya that!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

done


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pcrose said:


> done


good job pc.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ill change mine....someone has to add a santa hat to her or SOMETHING.
Then I will change it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Ill change mine....someone has to add a santa hat to her or SOMETHING.
> Then I will change it


How 'bout a cowboy hat... that work for ya?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Or of couse there's always these options...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boobah said:


>


Damn dude... that's like a train wreck... so nasty ya just gotta look!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

pcrose said:


> done


 thats funny as f*ck









OK, i'll join....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Boobah said:


>


both are great additions to the site


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in... I'll change in a day or so...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, I found mine....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> OK, I found mine....


copycat


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hockey is a seasonal thing right......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> hockey is a seasonal thing right......


FTL


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> OK, I found mine....


copycat
[/quote]

I didn't even see yours! I'm still keeping it. Na na na na boo boo!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> OK, I found mine....


copycat
[/quote]

I didn't even see yours! I'm still keeping it. Na na na na boo boo!








[/quote]

press F5 a couple times


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Why, does that bring up my avatar faster???? I just tried it. Here goes!

It worked! Thanks! Now I don't have to wait for days for my avatar to come up! I'm a dumbass!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

all that did was refresh the page dude..haha


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

notaverage said:


> all that did was refresh the page dude..haha


you said you'd change yours.....liar


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's one if anyone wants it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> all that did was refresh the page dude..haha


you said you'd change yours.....liar
[/quote]

I still havent found the one I have now with a santa hat on.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

<------how's this?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Here's one if anyone wants it.


guinea pigs are jokes lol


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

aww come on... what about vin diesel with a santa hat?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ EWWWWWW !


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

got mine


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Got mine. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

got mine!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

need_redz said:


> got mine!


an umbrella with the fing? scroge.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> got mine!


an umbrella with the fing? scroge.
[/quote]
dirty old man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I can NOT find anything good!
Damn it.

EDIT

Best Christmas avatar I could find.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

everyone on piranha fury should get the same avatar. that would be awesome.

holiday avatars are stupid (cept for the ones with chicks in them)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> everyone on piranha fury should get the same avatar. that would be awesome.
> 
> holiday avatars are stupid (cept for the ones with chicks in them)


gayest idea ever


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

a few


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I can NOT find anything good!
> Damn it.
> 
> EDIT
> ...


here ya go man


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

j ur a genious


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks heres one for gg


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

<<<<--------my new one


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> thanks heres one for gg
> 
> View attachment 175117


hahaha


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> I can NOT find anything good!
> Damn it.
> 
> EDIT
> ...


here ya go man

View attachment 175116

[/quote]

GREAT...Now I have to start a thread Who is the best P Fury member.
Or I could not do that instead of being an A$$ like OC 2000...haha

Thanks man.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no problem


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> no problem


WHen I try to save it i cant save it as a JPEG.
Therefore when I try to open the file it wont open?
It may just be Im on my company lap top? 
Not sure...I even tried to change it while saving but it was blank and wouldnt let me???

Ill figure it out somehow.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

notaverage said:


> no problem


WHen I try to save it i cant save it as a JPEG.
Therefore when I try to open the file it wont open?
It may just be Im on my company lap top? 
Not sure...I even tried to change it while saving but it was blank and wouldnt let me???

Ill figure it out somehow.
[/quote]
use this url


```
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t63/jmax611/post-12999-1228440704.jpg
```


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its cool man!
It must have been my lap top.

Its up!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

anyone else in the holiday spirit?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine is best!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> Mine is best!


nah


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> thanks heres one for gg
> 
> View attachment 175117










Amazing.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone want this one :


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Done


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Done


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

done


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Done


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

done


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ill play


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

in


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good we have a few.

















mine from last year


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

:laugh: now Ditka's wearin a hat!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

/ is lookin' for one now...

Done...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm game as well


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I'm game as well


haha yours is creepy RNR.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

done


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Buckman that's what I was going for


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Boobah said:


> done


yea...good job....so what happened to the thread you bumped...I was all kinds of ready for that.lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Black Santa says: Merry Christmas Muthafuckas...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^^LMAO NICE!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BAD SANTA!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> ^^^^LMAO NICE!!!!!


hey, what the hell guy...you better change that....you've been around to long!

just slap a red had on her.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lets get more participation going here guy's.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> lets get more participation going here guy's.


I'm bumping this again...why you may ask????

go F-you're self.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

done.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

too many santas


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KrBjostad said:


> too many santas


Be an elf.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bump.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if someone could stick a red hat on my panda id do it


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I decided to get a new one. Thanks RNR!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries man, least I'm good for something!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well I decided to get a new one. Thanks RNR!!










May I ask WHY you have this special personal pic of Ronin??


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ksls said:


> Well I decided to get a new one. Thanks RNR!!










May I ask WHY you have this special personal pic of Ronin??
[/quote]

nothin wrong with a little bromance.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ksls said:


> Well I decided to get a new one. Thanks RNR!!










May I ask WHY you have this special personal pic of Ronin??
[/quote]

Mug shot thread! I dont share the ones he sends to my inbox.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ksls said:


> Well I decided to get a new one. Thanks RNR!!










May I ask WHY you have this special personal pic of Ronin??
[/quote]

She sounds a little jealous :nod:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

as of midnight the holiday avatars campaign is over....Thanks to all those that participated in 2009 and if you where part of 07 and 08 then considerer you're self a bad ass with a heart of gold.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Already switched back. Sporting the vehicle I no longer own anymore...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i bailed a little early


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Screw that I'm keeping mine forever


----------

